# goats milk ice cream to keep on hand



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

just wondering if anyone makes ice cream to keep on hand in the freezer? my husband buys ice cream in gallon tubs. i have trouble eating its, because it from cows milk(and whatever else they decide to put in it) :/. if i were to make goats milk ice cream how long would it keep in the freezer? i usually make it when the grandkids come (we have 24) and there isnt any left. thanks
Darlene


----------



## texgran (Mar 29, 2009)

I feel like it starts to loose freshness after a few days.
I just keep a custard made up in the fridge
THIS IS EASY TO HALVE I half it keep it in the fridge for up to 5 days before freezing in my little cuisinart soft serve 

FROZEN CUSTARD
2 qts goat milk
2 C sugar
6 eggs
1/4 C AP flour(optional, different texture)
pinch salt
2 T vanilla
mix all but vanilla
strain into heavy bottom pan
cook till back of spoon coats
cool slightly
add vanilla
strain into refrigerator container
refrigerate overnight, 8 hrs or untill 40 degrees
churn according to your ic maker
EGGNOG:
same thing omit the flour 
chill grate fresh nutmeg on ea serving
YUM!!


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

wow thanks, i think that will work. i can make it during the week and put it in the ice cream freezer on the weekend. yummy


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

What is AP Flour?


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

Ziggy AP Flour = All Purpose Flour.

J.L.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks...I thought it was somehting special


----------



## texgran (Mar 29, 2009)

todog said:


> wow thanks, i think that will work. i can make it during the week and put it in the ice cream freezer on the weekend. yummy


OOOPS!!! I forgot the eggs. I have corrected that in the original recipe. So sorry.


----------



## texgran (Mar 29, 2009)

texgran said:


> I feel like it starts to loose freshness after a few days.
> I just keep a custard made up in the fridge
> THIS IS EASY TO HALVE I half it keep it in the fridge for up to 5 days before freezing in my little cuisinart soft serve
> 
> ...


It's holiday season. Remember this is a great eggnogg recipe. Add your spirits before serving if desired. Fresh grated nutmeg is the best finisher. HAPPY HOLIDAYS YA'LL


----------

